# League of Legends Megathread (Sign up here!)



## baptizedinblood (Oct 17, 2011)

League of Legends (LoL) is a free MOBA-style game, similar to DOTA(Defense of the Ancients), the Warcraft 3 Map. It's a 5v5 hero arena with about 85 different heroes to choose from. There are two types of game modes: Classic and Dominion. In classic, there are 2 bases, and 3 lanes connecting each base together. The goal is to push your lane into the enemy's base and destroy their main nexus. In dominion, there are 5 points to capture; the team that holds less points than the other team loses HP from a pool of 500. The larger the difference of points, the faster the team loses HP. First team to 0 loses. 

It's pretty fun, and fully free to play unless you want to pay for in-game skins for your heroes. 

The website is HERE. 

If anyone wants to sign up and play, I'd really appreciate it if you were to use this link HERE, as it is a referral link, and I gain bonuses for getting more players to sign up. My ingame name is XEN0CHRIST (with a zero, not an O), send me a message in game if you have any questions or just wanna play a match or two


----------



## Asrial (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm playing LoL.
And just to mention it; LoL is only somewhat similar to DotA. And 85 different champions (counting in the upcoming one, Graves) to choose from.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Oct 22, 2011)

I already play, my summoner name is QuantumRealm 

Great fun, Sivir is probably my favorite at the moment. I'm only level 7 yet though...


----------



## KoenDercksen (Oct 27, 2011)

Why in the world does no one here play LoL?!


----------



## KingAenarion (Oct 27, 2011)

I've played LoL

HoN

and DotA

I play DotA on a private Australian server just because I can't be fucked learning all the heroes again...


----------



## Speedblooddeath (Oct 29, 2011)

KoenDercksen said:


> Why in the world does no one here play LoL?!



Mostly because they are currently playing LoL until they pass out... thus for no time in between to visit other forums.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Oct 29, 2011)

Hahha I guess that's it. Seriously though, I'd love to play with some SS.org'ers


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 29, 2011)

I played for awhile but I just got tired of gaming entirely. My summoner name is also troyguitar lvl 30 if/when I play again.


----------



## shaggydogJV (Oct 29, 2011)

I play every so often. Every so often meaning once or twice a month. 

Summoner name is Yawnses if you want to add me.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Nov 1, 2011)

I'd add you both, but I play on EUW..


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Dec 6, 2012)

Necrobump.

Names sephiroth952 for those who want to play.

I'm a level 24 who usually plays solo top champs or a mid diana.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 6, 2012)

haven't played in over a year now, maybe I'll reinstall this weekend and see how the game is now


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 6, 2012)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Necrobump.
> 
> Names sephiroth952 for those who want to play.
> 
> I'm a level 24 who usually plays solo top champs or a mid diana.


Jungle Diana is where it's at. 
I usually only play this with my friends (we generally make a whole Sunday out of it) and it's quite fun. I hate playing with randoms because I almost always seem to get paired up with people that either aren't good at all or speak no English, or both. Been playing for over a year and a half now I think.
What do you guys think of the new items and jungle for Season 3?


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Dec 9, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Jungle Diana is where it's at.


Idk bro. I really don't play her enough on SR. I usually play her on the treeline. She dominates the treeline.


----------



## axxessdenied (Dec 9, 2012)

I spent over $100 on LoL. I don't play it anymore. Too many champions and not enough gameplay balancing imo.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 10, 2012)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Idk bro. I really don't play her enough on SR. I usually play her on the treeline. She dominates the treeline.


I don't play any treeline but I could definitely see that. From my understanding the meta in TT is to just get through walls to get kills.

And yeah the game balancing is kind of always fluctuating what with new characters and now new items for season 3.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 10, 2012)

EDIT: I wrote this before reading the OP which confirmed my thoughts. But please answer my question!

This is a good place for me to ask something that comes to mind whenever I hear about this game.
It's based on DOTA, right?

Now..what exactly IS Dota? As I understand it's a game which stemmed from a map in Warcraft and spawned a whole load of other games/expansions and things...
_*How can one map do such a thing - what am I missing?*_


----------



## Fiction (Dec 10, 2012)

Dota is sick, that's what you're missing.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 10, 2012)

Funny thing is that I never liked DotA in WC3, I stuck to TD games, arenas, and the actual online matches. LoL is free, though, so it's worth a try. Pretty long learning curve, though. I wasn't very good until after a couple hundred matches I would say.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 10, 2012)

I liked playing as I leveled up, but by the time I hit level 30 it became too much like work trying to compete with people who were good. I have the same issue with regular StarCraft/WarCraft - it gets to be too competitive to be fun anymore.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Dec 11, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> EDIT: I wrote this before reading the OP which confirmed my thoughts. But please answer my question!
> 
> This is a good place for me to ask something that comes to mind whenever I hear about this game.
> It's based on DOTA, right?
> ...



The game itself is a simple concept, but with nearly 100 different heroes and a TON of items, combined with changes to the meta-game every season, that 'simple concept' becomes a much more elaborate game design.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Dec 11, 2012)

I've been playing Dota 2 quite a bit lately, definitely prefer it over LoL. Expect a mega-thread soon, apparently beta invites are being handed out like candy...


----------



## Metal_Webb (Dec 21, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> EDIT: I wrote this before reading the OP which confirmed my thoughts. But please answer my question!
> 
> This is a good place for me to ask something that comes to mind whenever I hear about this game.
> It's based on DOTA, right?
> ...



It's because, with LoL, it's evolved to be more like a sport than a game. Same field, same objectives, same rules each time but different players, strategies and champions makes it different each time.


I've been playing the shit out of since I DL'd it 3 months ago. Just reached 30 and I'm not going anywhere near ranked until I have a roster of at least 10 champs that I'm stupidly proficient with.

Add me if you want, Metal Webb


----------



## Choop (Dec 30, 2012)

For a while me and some friends had a team going pretty much where we generally stuck to the same roles unless circumstances deemed otherwise. I was the ADC most often, and got pretty decent at it in combination with my support buddy. ADC's I was best with were Ezreal, Graves, and Kog'Maw, but I'd had success with Ashe and Caitlyn too depending on the support combination. My friends kind of bailed on playing together in favor of doing other stuff/playing other games. Bummerrrr..;-;

That said, a couple have started playing Dota 2, and from a first-time Dota player, I think it's actually a pretty boss game. It definitely plays different than LoL, enough that I can't really say one is better than the other. What I really like about Dota 2 though are the character designs. Seriously, they're really cool and interesting.


----------



## youheardme (Jan 3, 2013)

I just started playing awhile ago... Pretty fun game. King Lux FTW


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 3, 2013)

I finally reinstalled it and played a couple of matches against AI the other day to try and remember how to play.

The game is nearly unplayable in triple monitor mode, all necessary info is on the far right and far left way out of sight 

New maps, items, heroes all seem cool though so I will probably try to get back into the game again. Hopefully normal games are still fun, I have no interest in competitive ranked play.


----------



## niffnoff (Jan 4, 2013)

Can't believe I didn't see this thread in the search, my bad.

Well if you're on NA add me niffnoff90 

EU.W (smurf acc) it's niffnoff

Nocturne, Teemo, and Varus are my mains ;D


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jan 12, 2013)

Add me for an Udyr main noob who needs people to play with 

BigGucciSosa808


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 12, 2013)

Been playing the past few days again and I am horribly bad so you probably don't want to play with me


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jan 30, 2013)

Played the best match of my life today. XD 

Oh btw my username is now sephry.


----------



## Choop (Jan 30, 2013)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Played the best match of my life today. XD
> 
> Oh btw my username is now sephry.



Haha, two of the other team members didn't get their tier 2 boots. waaaat


----------



## Greyvy (Jan 30, 2013)

not my best game k/d wise, but highest team kills. Ahri is too fun when fed.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jan 30, 2013)

Choop said:


> Haha, two of the other team members didn't get their tier 2 boots. waaaat


Wow I didn't notice that. XD

I guess they were trying to get as much damage as possible, we were bursting them pretty hard.

@Greyvy- THis was my best from just the overall game. THe most kills I got was a TT match where I went 24/4/something, with Diana.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Jan 31, 2013)

Well, my OP is very outdated, and for some reason I cannot edit it. 

Anyways, I rarely play LoL anymore, I've moved on to Dota 2. Expect a megathread soon


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh god 4/12 Tryn and 2/11 Kat. 
Irelia is one of my favourite champs though and I love that skin.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 2, 2013)

Played 10 ranked games today so I can get my season 3 ranking. Won 7/10 and am now Silver III ranking.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Feb 3, 2013)

Just went 0/0/0 with lulu, and we won the game decisively. It was the funniest thing ever.


----------



## DoomJazz (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got into this to help pass the time when I'm waiting on skill training to complete in EVE. Totally got hooked, and I'm proud to say it.


----------



## Syriel (Apr 13, 2013)

If anyone is still playing I play on the NA server. I share accounts with my brother though so if you guys pm me it might be my brother playing.

IGN : Flashtrip

Feel free to add me. I main Vlad / Akali / Vi, and my brother mains Lux / Vi if you bump in to one of us online.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jun 18, 2013)

I have been playing this recently. 

I am olasgardehose on there.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jun 18, 2013)

How have I missed this thread? 

Neverthless, I play on EUWE as "m4ssee" so add me if you're up for ARAM (I only play ARAM nowadays).


----------



## Pezshreds (Jun 18, 2013)

I've been smashing heaps of ARAM recently
add meeee
pezshreds


----------



## ASoC (Oct 7, 2013)

Started playing pretty recently, but I had experience with DotA. I just had a game where my team refused to surrender even though we were being destroyed. It was made all the more frustrating by the fact that I won my lane and completely shut down their Shyvanna. Ah, the joys of playing moba games 







I'm TheBerbIsReal on and I play on NA btw
Add me if you want, I'm done with solo queue


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 7, 2013)

Why did Rammus buy 2 Madred's and no boots?  And hey, it could've been worse. The game could've lasted 50+ minutes.


----------



## Pezshreds (Oct 7, 2013)

Worst when people don't surrender when it's over -.-

Anyone here catch the LCS?
I was watching the finals live. Was intense


----------



## ASoC (Oct 7, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> Why did Rammus buy 2 Madred's and no boots?  And hey, it could've been worse. The game could've lasted 50+ minutes.



If there's one thing I've learned while playing mobas, its that long games suck  

Except for this one time, I was playing Ashe with Malphite supp in top lane, there was an Ahri mid, and Jax and Garen bot lane. Game was over an hour, but it was still hilarious 

so this happened today, and I'm in a much better mood than I was last night


----------



## Hyacinth (Oct 8, 2013)

Just played my first ranked game in a long time since I started playing Smite and totally destroyed the enemy team. I picked Fizz as first pick and some dude on my team freaked out and said, "Good luck getting counter picked" And I did get counter picked (Ryze), but I smashed him anyway.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 8, 2013)

ASoC said:


> Except for this one time, I was playing Ashe with Malphite supp in top lane, there was an Ahri mid, and Jax and Garen bot lane. Game was over an hour, but it was still hilarious


Ah to be low level and play without junglers.  Also I think if you built a Blade of the Ruined King before the Ravenous Hydra on Jax you would wreck face even faster, just gotta make sure you use the active effect.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 8, 2013)

I still like the idea of LoL but people take it too seriously, it's like playing poker in a tournament vs just playing with friends.


----------



## Choop (Oct 8, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> I still like the idea of LoL but people take it too seriously, it's like playing poker in a tournament vs just playing with friends.



Not only that, but people are just flat out dicks . It's easily the worst online community attached to a game in my experience. I'll play with friends, but playing in solo queue in ranked or even in normals is just too much of a grind for me to care anymore. I dunno if it's really just MOBAs in general...I've played DotA 2 some and haven't experienced nearly as much douchebaggery from strangers.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 8, 2013)

My friend described the LoL community perfectly: "They care more about being able to blame someone else for a loss than they do about winning." There are a lot of absolutely terrible people that play this game unfortunately.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 8, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> My friend described the LoL community perfectly: "They care more about being able to blame someone else for a loss than they do about winning." There are a lot of absolutely terrible people that play this game unfortunately.



Yep and I don't even care about winning, it's just a fun game to play. That's why I usually just play vs bots where it's impossible to lose


----------



## ASoC (Oct 8, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> Ah to be low level and play without junglers.  Also I think if you built a Blade of the Ruined King before the Ravenous Hydra on Jax you would wreck face even faster, just gotta make sure you use the active effect.




 3 of the people I was playing with were friends who are lvl 30, we just decided to dominate the other team, so we went with that laning setup. Won the game with like 50 to 8 in kills

You know, I haven't even tried BotRK on Jax 

My build is boots, gunblade, tri force, hydra, rageblade, warmogs/randuins


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 8, 2013)

I play this while i am waiting for the new pokemon.

olasgardenhose on there.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 8, 2013)

ASoC said:


> 3 of the people I was playing with were friends who are lvl 30, we just decided to dominate the other team, so we went with that laning setup. Won the game with like 50 to 8 in kills
> 
> You know, I haven't even tried BotRK on Jax
> 
> My build is boots, gunblade, tri force, hydra, rageblade, warmogs/randuins


You could sub in BotRK for Hydra if you don't mind the AoE and want to be unstoppable in a 1v1 fight, or sub it in for the Warmogs/Randuins if you don't mind being a bit of a glass cannon, though the attack speed and life steal should keep you alive long enough to rip through just about anyone.

Just an idea to experiment with.

In other news, I am hella excited about Jinx.


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 9, 2013)

Played some jax tonight. I would really enjoy nerding out with you guys haha add me 
olasgardenhose.


----------



## Pezshreds (Oct 9, 2013)

Last night I was Corki on ARAM.
Got a quadra kil and was going for my last kill.
My friend (who not long started) accidentally auto attacked my final kill that would have been a penta hahaha.

I ended 20/3/11


----------



## ASoC (Oct 9, 2013)

So I had some really bad luck yesterday, every time I played Jax top, I had a really bad feeder adc. Obviously, I also wasn't playing my best and I had my first Jax games with negative k/d/a in a long time...

Good news is that I played some Ashe and did much better, also went 0/0/10 with Sona playing with 4 guys who were premade


----------



## ASoC (Oct 12, 2013)

played my second game ever as Brand today


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 13, 2013)

4 losses in a row in ARAM. Now I remember why I stopped playing in the first place.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 13, 2013)

This one Chinese chick makes like 40 posts a day about LoL and it drives me up the ....ing wall. Had to hide her posts. 

As you were.


----------



## lawizeg (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyone wants to add me, I'm new(currently level 9). lawizeg


----------



## Forkface (Nov 6, 2013)

first time using darius (since he's free this week)...






that guy rapes, if you get a chance to use him, use him.
btw, Im forkface1, add me and send me a chat msg saying youre from SSO


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 6, 2013)

You shoulda seen Darius the week he came out. Was broke as f**k, but eventually they nerfed him a bit and people started to learn how to counter him. He is a great bruiser, though.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 6, 2013)

Forkface said:


> first time using darius (since he's free this week)...
> 
> that guy rapes, if you get a chance to use him, use him.
> btw, Im forkface1, add me and send me a chat msg saying youre from SSO



Hah, just played my first match wih him too. I sucked ass, though. 

Skarner on the other hand.. I hated him back in summer when he was FTP last time but today I got 10/6 with him in ARAM and won the match. Awesome against squishy AD champs.

Can't wait for Popstar Ahri.


----------



## lawizeg (Nov 11, 2013)

Love darius, he's currently my main champ. I've gotten almost 30 kills with him as well. 

#noob


----------



## 12enoB (Nov 11, 2013)

I started recently and I'm level 28 I think. I play probably a day a week but my account is WDTrenob if you want to add me. I play mostly singed and shen, but I'm a damn good lulu support as well.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 13, 2013)

....ing EU West. Great to play when your champion is like moving in tar.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 20, 2013)

Was playing ARAM. First match with Sivir ever and also the first pentakill ever. Nice match even though we lost.


----------



## ASoC (Nov 20, 2013)

This just happened, let this be a lesson in why duo top is bad. Look at Darius and Fiora's scores.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 26, 2013)

Jesus.. I'm one lost game away from uninstalling this game for good. I have won 1 (PvP) game in three days.. 

At least they finally released Popstar Ahri, but I can't even use her because I suck at mid so much!


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Dec 6, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> Jesus.. I'm one lost game away from uninstalling this game for good. I have won 1 (PvP) game in three days..
> 
> At least they finally released Popstar Ahri, but I can't even use her because I suck at mid so much!


That's how I felt as one point too. League of legends is weird, at first your just playing around with the bots learning. Then you get to pvp and it sucks and makes you wanna quit, but then after a while it feels awesome to get a round in, even if you lose.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 6, 2013)

I've been playing again recently but I only play against bots because I'm terrible, usually I'm on weeknights around midnight eastern.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 12, 2013)

Was forced to play as Wukong first time last week in ARAM. Got a quadra kill and we won the match. Instantly fell in love with him so I bought him today and got to play couple of ARAMs with as again. Won the first match and got a quadra kill again and we also won the second match in like 10 minutes. So much fun.  I have also played some Summoner's Rift lately. Mostly as Soraka because supporting is pretty easy and it's fun to heal people with her.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 13, 2013)

Wukong wrecks face in ARAM, and he's a pretty strong top pick on Summoner's Rift, too. I haven't gotten around to buying him yet, been eyeing Vi for the jungle and occasional top.

In other news, if anyone is looking for a good ad bruiser jungler, definitely give Shyvana a try. All she needs is Spirit of the Ancient Golem and a Trinity Force and you're laughing.


----------



## exarchangel (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm exarchangel on LoL, lol we should make a SSO team


----------



## ASoC (Dec 16, 2013)

So I was super excited for Yasuo and after practicing mechanics vs. bots I played in my first real game with him today and got a sweet quadrakill






I think I found a new main 

EDIT:


exarchangel said:


> I'm exarchangel on LoL, lol we should make a SSO team




I like this idea, though it might be a pain to decide on roles for everybody unless we take turns


----------



## Forkface (Dec 17, 2013)

Is anybody suffering from constant disconnections and lag during matches?? 

I was doing perfectly fine, no lag, ping<50, 10 sec. loads...
then ....ing 3.15 came in, now I can't play for 5 minutes without getting disconnected...


----------



## Pezshreds (Dec 17, 2013)

I had issues on the oceania servers tonight. Had so many DC's too.

Played a 5v5, where it was 3 of us vs 5 of them.

Their Cait DC eventually, which turned it 3v4, and we actually won (we started winning before she dc'd haha)


----------



## caskettheclown (Dec 27, 2013)

Since I got a new laptop my friends haven't STFU about LOL so i'm downloading it and its updating as we speak.

Not sure if i'll really get into it but it'll be fun to play with my friends.


----------



## BrokenAvenger (Jan 11, 2014)

anyone on OCE feel free to add me
Brokenavenger


----------



## TreWatson (Jan 16, 2014)

Tre Watson is back from the Grave.

Any NA friends can go on and Add me, my Summoner names are TreCarthage and TWCFlorkin


----------



## caskettheclown (Jan 16, 2014)

Ironbuddhist is my name if you wish to add me.


I haven't played much lately but its not because I don't want to. I'll get back into it more soon.

Mind you i'm still not very good, i'm half decent so I wouldn't invite me to anything you are worried about losing or anything.


----------



## niffnoff (Jan 21, 2014)

niffnoff90, I duo alot with tre, if any spare mids are around hit me up ^_^


----------



## ASoC (Jan 29, 2014)

Garen may not be super useful these days, but he still dumps all over Riven.


----------



## ASoC (Feb 28, 2014)

So who has tried Vel'Koz? I think he's pretty fun and I'm experimenting with some different builds (details to follow). I also think he needs some nerfs because his damage potential is obscene, but I'm sure those will come.

Anyone else have thoughts?


----------



## caskettheclown (Feb 28, 2014)

Have they fixed the patch lately? For a long time I was waiting really long times to get into matchmaking queue and the actual game was lagging BAD.


----------



## ASoC (Feb 28, 2014)

caskettheclown said:


> Have they fixed the patch lately? For a long time I was waiting really long times to get into matchmaking queue and the actual game was lagging BAD.



That isn't a patch problem, that's Riot's servers being affected by massive DDoS attacks. It's not as bad now, but there are still infrequent attacks. Riot is working on a way (along with the internet security industry) to make the servers more secure.


----------

